# Sleep APPS



## gbs (27 Aug 2022)

I have for the last six months monitored sleep using the Garmin app. The result are often plausible but frequently ridiculous eg telling me that my sleep ended at 0700 when I was already up and about at 0500. I think that is incontrovertible that sleep is important for mental health and recovery from from physical effort. So, I will welcome suggestions for other apps from readers who have experience. I do not mind paying up for the best app available. I think this is important

I have always erred on the underside and have in the last 10 years rarely exceeded 7 hrs in a night. I rarely have difficulty in falling and staying asleep but usually wake early at 0600 or earlier. In recent months my problem has worsened as an an inevitable consequence of lung cancer surgery in April and then chemotherapy.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2022)

Using my Garmin for sleep is utter crap, it takes me ages to fall asleep and I can lay awake for hours, but Garmin tell me I'm asleep when in fact I just keeping still in bed.


----------



## Slick (27 Aug 2022)

Yeah, I don't even bother looking at sleep data now its so wild. I don't think any of the popular apps are one bit better than the next though.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Aug 2022)

Ask the question - "what sensor technology is required to actually monitor sleep?" and then check your hardware to see if such a sensor is built in. AFAIK you need a bunch of electrode type things stuck to your scalp to monitor things like alpha waves. If your device doesn't have the appropriate sensor(s) built in you are getting rubbish output whatever "app" you choose.


----------



## gbs (27 Aug 2022)

All reads like common sense to me; if you do not use the appropriate kit you get nonsense results. I will now abandon sleep monitoring but draw some comfort from knowing that I am not the only with "abnormal" sleep patterns


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

I paid for Sleep Watch for my Apple Watch and it’s pretty good, but as mentioned, only proper electrodes measuring brain waves are going to be totally accurate.


----------



## gzoom (28 Aug 2022)

My Galaxy Watch 4 seems pretty good, does 24hr HR monitoring too. But from what I understand the extra sensors on it, is why the battery life is only 2 days versus nearly a week on a Garmin Watch?


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Aug 2022)

At the risk of sounding dumb, why would anyone need a sleep app? Your body tells you if its well rested surely?


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Aug 2022)

I wouldn't be able to sleep with something strapped round my wrist. Far too uncomfortable


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> I wouldn't be able to sleep with something strapped round my wrist. Far too uncomfortable



I wear my Garmin 24/7 apart from charging. Never give it a second thought.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Aug 2022)

Sleep tracking on my garmin (forerunner) is next to useless. As mentioned upthread, i know i'm awake and it thinks I'm sleeping... plus it only records one sleep per day, so on afternoon snooze doesn't register.

The FitBit (charge 2) was a lot better. I appeared to accurately track my sleep and 'knew' when i was motionless yet awake, or asleep, and tracked my afternoon snoozes. It did have one odd incident though... I'd taken it off for a shower and put it back on a couple of hours later, but the data registered a sleep for the time it was in my bathrobe's pocket


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (28 Aug 2022)

Polar, Oura, WHOOP and Somfit devices outperform Apple Watch and Garmin devices in studies so it may not be as simple as searching for a different app on your current device.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (20 Oct 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Using my Garmin for sleep is utter crap, it takes me ages to fall asleep and I can lay awake for hours, but Garmin tell me I'm asleep when in fact I just keeping still in bed.



Does it tell you you won Le Tour in your dreams?


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Oct 2022)

https://www.sleepfoundation.org/best-sleep-trackers


----------



## Badger_Boom (21 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> At the risk of sounding dumb, why would anyone need a sleep app? Your body tells you if its well rested surely?



Minutely monitoring my sleep would just stress me out because I'm getting too much/too little/the wrong type etc. I put them in the same catagory as smart meters and credit scoring apps - solutions in search of a problem (or potential sales in search of a market).


----------



## Jody (21 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> At the risk of sounding dumb, why would anyone need a sleep app? Your body tells you if its well rested surely?



With a watch rather than a phone app, but it can monitor the duration, heart rate throughout the night, how many and what sleep cycles, SP02 (if enabled) and also apnea (if enabled). It will also record audio along with recording the instances of snoring


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2022)

Jody said:


> With a watch rather than a phone app, but it can monitor the duration, heart rate throughout the night, how many and what sleep cycles, SP02 (if enabled) and also apnea (if enabled). It will also record audio along with recording the instances of snoring



Why would anyone want to know that?


----------



## Badger_Boom (21 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Why would anyone want to know that?



Because they can?


----------



## Jody (21 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Why would anyone want to know that?



Not everyone would want to but it maybe insightful for some.

Night time disturbances which include apnea

Lethargy caused by bad sleep hygiene 

Measurable improvements to sleep quality (if that's your goal)

A bit like Strava. Not everyone is interested in how many meters they've climbed or what average speed was achieved when all they wanted to do was go for a bike ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2022)

My Apple Watch has been vibrating the past few nights as my heart rate has gone under 40. Really must turn that off I think.


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Oct 2022)

I found the Garmin 6 watch pretty reliable in assessing my sleep, HRV and body battery. 

I do use it to guide me on my health status. It detects stress from exercise or body processing excess food or drink.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (22 Oct 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Minutely monitoring my sleep would just stress me out because I'm getting too much/too little/the wrong type etc. I put them in the same catagory as smart meters and credit scoring apps - solutions in search of a problem (or potential sales in search of a market).



agree totally - 
I know when I've slept well.
and when not (often due to alcohol or having eaten too much/the wrong stuff/too late)


----------



## Petrichorwheels (22 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My Apple Watch has been vibrating the past few nights as my heart rate has gone under 40. Really must turn that off I think.



careful there mo - your apple will shut your heart down - just so last generation.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (22 Oct 2022)

Jody said:


> With a watch rather than a phone app, but it can monitor the duration, heart rate throughout the night, how many and what sleep cycles, SP02 (if enabled) and also apnea (if enabled). It will also record audio along with recording the instances of snoring



who cares? - now a device which would record my dreams (or at least give me reminder hooks on waking) I would be really genuinely interested in. As long as it wasn't locked onto some sort of safe/minor censorship mode of course.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (22 Oct 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I found the Garmin 6 watch pretty reliable in assessing my sleep, HRV and body battery.



You've got a body battery?
do tell us more?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (22 Oct 2022)

A good night's sleep is possibly the single most important influence on our health. 

And since we're us it's most likely that some of us need 8 hours a night and others thrive on 6. Or whatever. 

For some people, simply "feeling tired" isn't enough data to work with and a good app can actually help identify an issue or prevent a problem developing. 

The question though is about the quality of the apps or the equipment they use. 

Lots of people don't like bikes. Or understand people who ride bikes. I don't think we'd take too kindly to them coming on here and peeing all over our chats about bikes and biking.


----------

